# Can ATI tool be used on nvidia cards?



## Silverstone (Oct 30, 2005)

I haven't tried it but was advised it would work:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=6112

Seems hard to believe it'd work seeing ATI & Nvidia use diff methods rendering Open GL.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Oct 31, 2005)

Yes.  I've seen it used on a GeForce 6800.  I think you have to use the version that is currently in beta.  I think its version 25.


----------



## Kougar (Nov 1, 2005)

Yes the .25 beta 8 version supports some nvidia cards, check the beta forum listed above for the DL link anf info  

And BTW, there is nothing hot about northwood core CPUs! Unless you mean hot as in cool... They're the only other Intel based processor other than the Pentium M that's worth anything


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Nov 1, 2005)

> And BTW, there is nothing hot about northwood core CPUs! Unless you mean hot as in cool... They're the only other Intel based processor other than the Pentium M that's worth anything



?


----------



## Silverstone (Nov 1, 2005)

thanks for the replies.  Dl'd ATI Tool & may end up trying it.


----------



## Kougar (Nov 1, 2005)

Thermopylae_480 said:
			
		

> ?



That part was in response to what Silverstone said in another thread...


----------



## zAAm (Nov 3, 2005)

It always funny to see ppl (in general, not just aimed at you Silverstone) post things like this. Why don't they just try it out?  That's how I learned everything. Just try everything and fix it. That's how you build up a database of solutions, by having been through it and finding a way to fix it. Is it that ppl are scared to try things? I format about once a week because I always end up screwing around with something I shouldn't have...  Although the past 3 formats my PC just one day shut down never to boot up again. No hardware problems, no errors, nothing. just BAM. Solution = format again. lol


----------

